# OBX Stainless Headers!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a set of the "controvertial" OBX, round port headers today. They look very nice, quality wise. I can't check the fit. They are polished stainless, with 3/8" flanges. I don't know how they make money at the price charged. Some pics of course..........
I am not sure if the FORUM allows price comparisons to other name brands. If so will a moderator post or PM me please. Thanks, Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look nice. :cheers
I don't see a problem with price comparison. Unless another MOD does.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OBX round port stainless, 1 7/8 primaries into 3 1/2 collectors, polished = $259
Kooks = $918
Doug's, steel w/ceramic = "about $ 700.
I figured I'd give them a shot!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Headers look good.
Obviously your house survived intact...:cool No big surge to flood it or take your boat off the lift ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking pieces! I'm looking forward to hearing how you like them, how well they fit, etc.

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I think they look great. At that price even if you don't like them it don't hurt the pocket book that much.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

They look to be pretty nice. Where did you find them that cheap?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are available on e-bay. seller: racingpartsdepot


----------

